# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Kur ka autobus nga Milano per Shqipri

## V.I.P Member

Dua te iki per Shqiperi nga fundi i keti muaji. Dua te iki me autobus se kam shume bagazhe. Dini gje kur nisen autobuset nga Milano dhe ku. Flm

----------


## [Perla]

Ne Milano tek zona e Cascina Gobba, se ku nuk e di me saktesi :S Ata nisen nga Shqiperia te shtunen e jane ne Milano te dielen. Besoj se nisen te henen. Keto te dhena jane per ArjaniTravel  qe nisen nga qyteti i Fierit. Duhet te interesohesh per linjen qe ben qytetin ku ti do te shkosh. Merre parasysh se rruga eshte disi e mundimshme, nqs do, mund te nisesh vetem bagazhet e vet te vish me avion. Paguan 20 euro per bagazh e nuk kane limit peshe.

----------


## hot_prinz

Perla e di kur ka avtobus per Budisalc?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## milanistja_el

> Ne Milano tek zona e Cascina Gobba, se ku nuk e di me saktesi :S Ata nisen nga Shqiperia te shtunen e jane ne Milano te dielen. Besoj se nisen te henen. Keto te dhena jane per ArjaniTravel  qe nisen nga qyteti i Fierit. Duhet te interesohesh per linjen qe ben qytetin ku ti do te shkosh. Merre parasysh se rruga eshte disi e mundimshme, nqs do, mund te nisesh vetem bagazhet e vet te vish me avion. Paguan 20 euro per bagazh e nuk kane limit peshe.


Per sezon jane icik si problem dhe bagazhet... s'te pranojne me shume valixhe, jane bere keq dhe shoferet e autobuzeve  :buzeqeshje: 

Per ne Durres, ço dike te porti te pyesi per agjensi udhetimi me autobuz dhe do gjesh kontaktet, jane me shumice... ne net s'ka gje, por ka shume autobuz qe nisen. 

Ps. Mund te telefonosh dhe Arjani Travel te pyesesh se ndonjehere gjate sezonit nisin dhe zbresin autobuze dhe nga Durresi.

----------


## V.I.P Member

> Ne Milano tek zona e Cascina Gobba, se ku nuk e di me saktesi :S Ata nisen nga Shqiperia te shtunen e jane ne Milano te dielen. Besoj se nisen te henen. Keto te dhena jane per ArjaniTravel  qe nisen nga qyteti i Fierit. Duhet te interesohesh per linjen qe ben qytetin ku ti do te shkosh. Merre parasysh se rruga eshte disi e mundimshme, nqs do, mund te nisesh vetem bagazhet e vet te vish me avion. Paguan 20 euro per bagazh e nuk kane limit peshe.


Mberritjen e di qe e bejne ne C.na Gooba, por jane ata qe vijne nga fieri. Une dua te vete ne Durres se kam disa bagazhe per nje mikun tim aty dhe duhet te zbres patjeter ne Durres. Nese dikush ka info per vendin e nisjes , oren dhe daten do me bente shume nder. flm

----------


## [Perla]

Milaniste, me arjanin e rregullojme muhabetin  :ngerdheshje: 

vip, kam pasur numrin e nje agjensie ne durres, nqs je ne linje me vone do te nis te dhenat me mesazh privat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Milaniste, me arjanin e rregullojme muhabetin 
> 
> vip, kam pasur numrin e nje agjensie ne durres, nqs je ne linje me vone do te nis te dhenat me mesazh privat


me duket se per te shku ne Fier duhet me kalu iher ne Durres

----------


## milanistja_el

> me duket se per te shku ne Fier duhet me kalu iher ne Durres


Jo drague, behet nisja Fier - Vlore - Brindisi e me radhe...

----------


## drague

> Jo drague, behet nisja Fier - Vlore - Brindisi e me radhe...


sa gjate i bika

----------


## milanistja_el

> sa gjate i bika


Per ke niset nga Fieri s'eshte aq gjate jo, pastaj varet nga qytetet ku do zbresesh ne Itali. Eshte e lodhshme si rruge drague, por eshte komode per valixhet, se me avion 20 kg bagazh s'te bejne pune, pastaj 8 euro 1 kg me teper eshte shume... me 20 euro nis 3-4 valixhe me autobuz.

----------


## dardajan

Me  sa di  un  nga  Milano  nisen  autobusa  per  Fier, Vlore, dhe Shkoder,  Vlora  ka  dy  linja  njera niset  nga  Bergamo dhe   shkon  deri  ne  Brindisi pastaj  ne  Vlore  kusrse  tjetra niset  nga  Milano dhe  shkon  ne  Bari-Durres etj... telefono  kete  numrin  eshte  i  shoqeruesit  te  autobuzit ose  i  shoferit  dhe  pyte vet  per  cdo  gje 3275475398  eshte  numer  italian dhe  pergjigjet  kur  eshte  ne  Itali. Edhe  ai  qe  shkon  per  Shkoder  niset  nga  Milano  dhe  shkon  ne Durres  po  te  intereson  ta  jap  sot  ne  darke  vendin ku  niset  se  duhet  me  pyt  nji  nga  Shkodra  qe  con  shpesh.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Keni degjuar qe ka linje avioni Milano-Tirane? Qe paska dhe linje autobuzi Milano-Shqiperi hera e pare qe ma zene veshet. Kur behet mbritja, pas nje jave? Pale c'ere qe mbajne pasagjeret kur arrijne ne destinacion  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

wow hera e pare qe e degjoj qe ka autobuz per kete rruge.  Kurioze sa kohe zgjat udhetimi??

----------


## thirsty

> wow hera e pare qe e degjoj qe ka autobuz per kete rruge.  Kurioze sa kohe zgjat udhetimi??


edhe une 
per te marre nje rruge kaq te gjute kur ka me te shkurter


vetem pamjet e natyres ne vende te ndryshme.

----------


## loneeagle

> edhe une 
> per te marre nje rruge kaq te gjute kur ka me te shkurtra
> 
> 
> arsyeja e vetem me duket eshte pamjet e natyres ne vende te ndryshme...


Une  u habita! Ose ndoshta kane frike fluturimin. Aviophobia!

----------


## thirsty

> Une  u habita! Ose ndoshta kane frike fluturimin. Aviophobia!


ka traget  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Udhetimi zgjat afersisht 20 ore (ne varesi te zones qe zbret) 8 ore udhetim me traget + 12 ore udhetim me autobus. S'keni pse çuditeni, bejne te njejten xhiro qe bejne emigrantet kur vijne me makina ne atdhe, kjo eshte per ata qe nuk e disponojne nje makine mbase, e cmimi i biletes eshte me i ulet sesa ai i avionit. Pa dyshim qe eshte e mundimshme por s'keni perse beheni kaq perçmues, parallinjte e medhenj ju  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

Udhetimi zgjat 18 - 20 ore, varet nga cili qytet i Italise nisesh... je me autobuz deri ne Brindizi ose Bari, me pas me traget, zbret ne Durres ose  Vlore dhe serisht me autobuz deri ne stacionet e autobuzeve (Durres, Tirane, Shkoder, Vlore, Fier...).
Eshte njesoj sikur te shkosh me traget... por eshte komode per ato qe kane shume valixhe... dhe eshte me komode se te nisesh me tren p.sh. nga Milano deri ne Bari e Brindisi e pastaj te marresh tragetin me 4 valixhe. 

Tani ka dhe rruge me te shkurter, te nisesh vete me avion e te presesh valixhet ne stacionet e caktuara te autobuzeve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

> Udhetimi zgjat afersisht 20 ore (ne varesi te zones qe zbret) 8 ore udhetim me traget + 12 ore udhetim me autobus. S'keni pse çuditeni, bejne te njejten xhiro qe bejne emigrantet kur vijne me makina ne atdhe, kjo eshte per ata qe nuk e disponojne nje makine mbase, e cmimi i biletes eshte me i ulet sesa ai i avionit. Pa dyshim qe eshte e mundimshme por s'keni perse beheni kaq perçmues, parallinjte e medhenj ju


Aq sa kushton nafta e benzina sot te shkon me lire te nisesh me autobuz se me makinen tende, jo per gje, por ruan dhe makinen nga rruget e bukura qe kemi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

nuk eshte se jemi parrallinj

ja vlen te udhetosh aq gjate me ore te tera ulur? apo eshte me mire  te paguash pak me shume per nje udhetim me pak ore, me pak lodhje...

ne traget leviz, ku mund te levizesh ne autobus? levizja e vetme eshte kur ben ndalesa per te pushur

mos i krahaso me keta qe kane makina, se makinen e marrin per ta perdorur, makina futet edhe ne traget......

----------

